# CLL trainer with selectable subsets to drill



## Wish Lin (Jun 25, 2019)

@PixelWizard 's CLL trainer: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/cll-trainer.51672/

Hi everyone, I am Wish Lin. I made a downloadable CLL Trainer that you can select with subsets(T,U,L,Sune,etc)that you want to drill.

*>>My trainer website*: *https://wish-lin.github.io/2X2-CLL-Trainer/* 

Downloadable version: https://github.com/Wish-Lin/2X2-CLL-Trainer
To use it, download the .zip file and unzip it. Then open the "index.html" *IN THE FOLDER *with the .svg files*.*

My inspiration is @PixelWizard 's CLL trainer, but I found some problems in it.

First, it cannot be downloaded to use without Internet because it requires the Internet to generate the case images.
Second, it gives *ALL* CLL cases but as a CLL starter, I only know half of the cases.
As a result, I made this CLL trainer that can select the subsets, for anyone just like me.

Features in the future versions:

Able for the user to adjust pre AUF ad post AUF of the cases *Individually.*
Inspection time and Execution time control
Other 2x2 algs(EG-1, EG-2, TCLL)
Switch cases with space bar
Questions and constructive criticism is very welcomed since this is my first cubing software!


----------



## Wish Lin (Jun 26, 2019)

*Update!*

v0.1.1-------A bug in randomizing the cases is being fixed, and users can now change each case's pre AUFs in the HTML code.

Just redownload and open the CLL trainer v0.2.html in a text editor(i.e. notepad) and search "*transform:rotate*".
The value after that is each case's pre AUF.

90 deg is U
180 deg is U2
270 deg is U'
0 deg is no pre AUF
Make sure you *save the changes* before closing the file.

SINCE MY HTML CODING SKILLS ARE NOT THAT GREAT, IT MAY TAKE QUITE A WHILE FOR ME TO MAKE THIS NEW FEATURE DISPLAYED AS A MENU IN THE WEBPAGE, but I'll do that ASAP. Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## Wish Lin (Jun 28, 2019)

Update! online version here:
https://wish-lin.github.io/2X2-CLL-Trainer/ 

The images may change twice when you hit "Next". Not sure why.


----------



## Wish Lin (Jul 14, 2019)

*BIG UPDATE!*
v0.2.0(beta) is released! 

The function hasn't change but all of the bugs are eliminated and is finally a useable website! CHECK IT OUT!

https://wish-lin.github.io/2X2-CLL-Trainer/

Huge thanks to @Filipe Teixeira for debugging and discussion!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 14, 2019)

I liked it


----------



## Wish Lin (Sep 2, 2019)

This project is now stopped becuase J Perm did a much, much better and convenient version of this on his newly started website:

https://jperm.net/algs/2x2/cll 

Thanks for your following all the way, and let's hope his website help more and more people!


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 2, 2019)

A


Wish Lin said:


> This project is now stopped becuase J Perm did a much, much better and convenient version of this on his newly started website:
> 
> https://jperm.net/algs/2x2/cll
> 
> Thanks for your following all the way, and let's hope his website help more and more people!


At long last! Jperm has made a website!!!!


----------

